# Any one in the Chicago area looking for Olympic plates it’s your lucky day.



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

If I just waited 1 more day would of saved a few hundred smh.... hopefully this helps someone on here. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/spo/d/algonquin-olympic-plate-set-lbs/7103772911.html


Dude has like 25,000 lbs he said so there should be plenty for a few days for sure.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 5, 2020)

Shit, I'd buy them up and resell. Could probably quadruple your money if you don't mind fleecing people like everyone else seems to be doing :^ /


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

I over paid yesterday a little and seen this today but the kid yesterday was cool I made the offer to him and today I see this so figured if anyone’s by Chicago and is looking like I was this is the best deal you will get


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 5, 2020)

The market is off now due to gyms being closed, but I would still never pay $1 a lb.

$0.50 a lb is and always will be the standard national rate for used plates and bells.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 5, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> The market is off now due to gyms being closed, but I would still never pay $1 a lb.
> 
> $0.50 a lb is and always will be the standard national rate for used plates and bells.



agreed, and most these assholes are asking $2-$2.50/lb for thier old ass rusty weights wtf


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 5, 2020)

Desperate times, desperate measures. I'll pay $4/lb vs not lifting for (potentially) months.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> The market is off now due to gyms being closed, but I would still never pay $1 a lb.
> 
> $0.50 a lb is and always will be the standard national rate for used plates and bells.



these are brand new that’s a steal right now I paid $1.5 last night and was happy lol and I called scrap yards all morning like you said either closed or sold
out smh


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 5, 2020)

Definitely not bad seeing as the way things are....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> Definitely not bad seeing as the way things are....



not at all like I mentioned I paid $1.50 for used ones last night and I was as happy as a pig in shit


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 5, 2020)

Just keep an eye on marketplace and CL. Have $300 cash at home. When someone posts something, message them and say "I can come get them as soon as you are available." When you get there offer a little less and if they don't take it give them full price. 
That is how I acquire so much gym equipment. The key is having cash on hand and being willing to drive 1 or 2 hrs immediately after work.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 5, 2020)

Where are you guys? Anyone close to the NC SC line?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Just keep an eye on marketplace and CL. Have $300 cash at home. When someone posts something, message them and say "I can come get them as soon as you are available." When you get there offer a little less and if they don't take it give them full price.
> That is how I acquire so much gym equipment. The key is having cash on hand and being willing to drive 1 or 2 hrs immediately after work.



Im right outside of Chicago in Indiana but easier said then done last 2 weeks I’m on let go craigslist and I have been doing exactly that squat press I drove north of Milwaukee and rented a pick up to get it. These prices out here are nuts


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 5, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Where are you guys? Anyone close to the NC SC line?



Chitown

10char


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Where are you guys? Anyone close to the NC SC line?



just an example smh $6 a pound


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Just keep an eye on marketplace and CL. Have $300 cash at home. When someone posts something, message them and say "I can come get them as soon as you are available." When you get there offer a little less and if they don't take it give them full price.
> That is how I acquire so much gym equipment. The key is having cash on hand and being willing to drive 1 or 2 hrs immediately after work.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 5, 2020)

That is nuts.

So this will take work, but you should still be able to find weight for a good price from people who are not taking advantage of the demand.

In CL, use the DESKTOP version if you are on a mobile device. This allows you more specific search criteria. Choose the distance you are willing to travel from your zip code. Select SPORTING goods as the for sale category. Then, in the search bar, do multiple searches several times a day. I would search :
Weights
Weight plates
Weight lifting
Barbells
Dumbells
Gym
Free weights

I'd use the same searches on marketplace. Have cash ready and be ready to move. You will find your weight.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 5, 2020)

Already got all the weight I needed yesterday now I’m looking for a cable fly crossover machine which I’m having no luck with way too expensive and no one besides businesses selling one. Also really want a rear delt/pec fly there is one I can grab in New Jersey’s eBay listing ending in an hour it’s at $315 no bids debating grabbing it I can ship it to myself for cheap but then will need to rent a lift gate to bring home from warehouse and all this extra shit not sure if I’m ready to commit to they right now spent 2 weeks already hunting for stuff I’m tired


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 5, 2020)

Is $10 a minute still the standard BJ charge?


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is $10 a minute still the standard BJ charge?


 At that rate I could probably think about T swift and get out for 5 bucks.


----------



## chandy (Apr 5, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Where are you guys? Anyone close to the NC SC line?




i'm pretty close to the line. what's up?


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> just an example smh $6 a pound



I would meet up with that guy just to give him a nice open hand slap to his fukk face


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 6, 2020)

chandy said:


> i'm pretty close to the line. what's up?


I'm just offering if anyone is in a legitimate pinch I have some plates I can sell for fair price. After this covid thing is over I will buy up a lot of what people sell when their gym opens back up.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> I'm just offering if anyone is in a legitimate pinch I have some plates I can sell for fair price. After this covid thing is over I will buy up a lot of what people sell when their gym opens back up.



I plan on doing the same thing man


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 6, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> I'm just offering if anyone is in a legitimate pinch I have some plates I can sell for fair price. After this covid thing is over I will buy up a lot of what people sell when their gym opens back up.



very kind of you guys


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I plan on doing the same thing man



very kind of you guys


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> very kind of you guys



I meant buying up everyones weights lol


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 6, 2020)

I  found 2 pair of 10 lb standard plates on Amazon for $60 shipped back on Mar 27th. Mar 31 got an email saying they'd been shipped by a freight company. Today I get an email from Amazon saying the order had been cancelled by the merchant and I was refunded. WTF!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I meant buying up everyones weights lol



well very nice of him lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 6, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> I  found 2 pair of 10 lb standard plates on Amazon for $60 shipped back on Mar 27th. Mar 31 got an email saying they'd been shipped by a freight company. Today I get an email from Amazon saying the order had been cancelled by the merchant and I was refunded. WTF!!!



why would you purchase that?


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 6, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> why would you purchase that?



Why would I purchase four 10 lb plates? Because I've only got 8 and I wanted enough so I didn't have to keep swapping them back and forth between my curl bar and dumbbells.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 6, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Why would I purchase four 10 lb plates? Because I've only got 8 and I wanted enough so I didn't have to keep swapping them back and forth between my curl bar and dumbbells.



they didn’t have anything in letgo or craigslist? For $60 could of got kore then that


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 6, 2020)

Well that's $1.50/lb for brand new which is pretty good considering. There's nothing on Craigslist around here. Small area and not that many into this kind of shit in the middle of Oregon.


----------

